# Vintage Whizzer 500 Engine



## Henryford2 (Apr 12, 2020)

Attempting to "educate" myself. Is a 500 series engine valued differently when compared to the other model? When was it built? Any performance benefits? Thanks


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 12, 2020)

No apparantly those are considered "uncool" http://mombatbicycles.com/MOMBAT/Museum/Whizzer_History.html

JK, of course they are.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2020)

Thinking it's likely a 300 series as serial should have 6 digits. First one got buggered up it seems. Only H's and earlier had less than 6 digits, sorry.


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 24, 2020)

I've been told that it's a "replacement" block with only 2300 made. It's the same as the 300. Thanks


----------

